# At Hyatt Pinon Pointe/Sedona



## VacationForever (Jun 13, 2012)

The last time I came to Sedona was in Dec 2003.  I am spending a week at Hyatt Pinon Pointe.  

On the area: Sedona is as pretty as what I remembered.  Alot more tourist shops have popped up since then.  We discovered through the concierge an outstanding restaurant by the name of Dahl and Di Luca.  The same concierge who had recommended Dahl and Di Luca had recommended Ken Creekside the day before and that was a bad restaurant - decent food, bad service and dirty place/seats etc.  Food aside, sightseeing has been a blast.  We have covered Meteor Crater, Painted Desert and Petrified Forest, Jerome (Jerome was a let down, in my opinion), the amazing Prescott's Watson Lake, a couple of Pink Jeep tours and tomorrow we will be doing the Grand Canyon sunset tour. These are all great places to go to for anyone wanting to visit Sedona.  We won't be doing Scottsdale for this trip as the weather is HOT!  We love the area and we half seriously consider buying a home here if not for the fact that this is June and it's been 90s to low 100s all week.  Plus I doubt we can rent out the home in Sedona until we can actually move here to retire. It is a retirement community, not much work and attraction for youngsters to move to Sedona to work.  

On Hyatt Pinon Pointe: Nice resort room except for paper-thin walls.  3 nights in a row we could hear music from upstairs till as late as 1:30am.  Finally called security on the 3rd night and security took care of it. We can hear water running through the pipes from next door, every step taken by the people staying upstairs, screaming kids from the swimming pool or simply people talking upstairs or around the resort.  Wi-fi is BAD.  The resort knows it and warned us about it at check in.  One moment a wireless connection connects to the internet and next moment it does not.  Their engineering came and "reset" their router yesterday and it stayed up for a few hours before the intermittent issues again.  

All in all, this is very enjoyable!  (PS. We spent last week in Vegas at HGVC on the strip and we are glad to be away from smoke of Las Vegas hotels, HGVC had clean air but not everywhere else that we went to.)


----------



## RichardL (Jun 14, 2012)

Stayed at Pinon Point 2 weeks ago.  I really recommend the 3-4 city tour that the front desk will book for you, and it is not the trolley.  If you are a golfer, 7 canyons was wonderful.


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on golf, we will look into that for the future if we are here during cooler season. We have our own car and have covered almost every part of town and local attractions, it is just too hot to stay outside for too long.


----------

